# What are your thoughts about Food Inc. Movie?



## pimpthatfood (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have just seen the documentary movie Food Inc. and I believe it is a great one which have put some of us in the picture on today's reality.

What do you think of it?


----------

